# Problema con licencia de modelsim 6.0



## Adolfoe (Sep 23, 2006)

Tengo problemas para instalar el softwar de modelsim, aunque ya descargué una licencia, cada vez que lo abro me da un error: "<No Design  Loaded>", creo que el problema es porque no terminé de instalarlo completamente ya que no entendí los paso que me faltaban: Aquí adjunto las instrucciones, el paso que me falta es el 4 (podrían decirme que tengo que hacer):

1)Save the attached file to your hard drive, noting its location.

2)Run the "Licensing Wizard" program from within the ModelSim XE
program group.

3)Using the Licensing Wizard, specify the location of the saved
license file.

4)Optionally, allow the Licensing Wizard to Modify your FlexLM
environment variable and reboot your machine to complete the
license installation process.

In order to authorize properly, the license.dat saved file should
have in it a single line that begins with "FEATURE".

If you need help getting a license, contact Xilinx Customer
Service by sending an email to mxe_license@xilinx.com

For technical assistance getting started with MXE, please review
the MXE Tech Tip at:
http://www.support.xilinx.com/xlnx/xil_tt_home.jsp


----------



## xengu (Oct 9, 2006)

Hace un año que lo istale, y en estos mometos no me acuerdo con los pasos esactos a segir pero es muy sencillo.

Lo primero decirte que no es un problema de instalación, los pasos a segui son los siguientes:
1--Entra en inicio/todos los programas/modelsym/licence_wizard
2--Solo tienes que expecificar la ruta en donde tienes la licencia, ahora bien si la licencia que descargaste tiene una extension .dll tienes que cambiarle la extensión a .bat. 

Que tengas suerte


----------

